# Favorite video game character?



## Zoeyrawr (Dec 4, 2015)

Who is everyone's favorite video game character? Mine is Lara croft, I have loved the game and have grown attached to it. I also love Ellie from the last of us!


----------



## Knopekin (Dec 4, 2015)

Oh man, Lara Croft was great in the reboot. I haven't played Rise of the Tomb Raider, was she still good in that?

My favourite game character of all time is Raine Sage from Tales of Symhonia, but I love Yuna from FFX, Franziska von Karma from Phoenix Wright and Luna from Zero's Last Reward/Zero Escape 2.


----------



## Zoeyrawr (Dec 4, 2015)

Knopekin said:


> Oh man, Lara Croft was great in the reboot. I haven't played Rise of the Tomb Raider, was she still good in that?
> 
> My favourite game character of all time is Raine Sage from Tales of Symhonia, but I love Yuna from FFX, Franziska von Karma from Phoenix Wright and Luna from Zero's Last Reward/Zero Escape 2.



I love Lara even more in the rise of the tomb raider! She has more of that fighting attitude, I believe she has developed into an amazing character and I hope we can see even more in later games.


----------



## seliph (Dec 4, 2015)

big boss


----------



## Acruoxil (Dec 4, 2015)

Ellie from The Last of Us was amazing :')

There's a lot of characters I love to be honest. Off the top of my head: Nathan Drake from Uncharted, Yu Narukami from Persona 4, Ryu Hayabusa from Ninja Gaiden, Alex Mason from CoD: Black Ops, Soap McTavish from CoD Modern Warfare Trilogy, Carla from Fahrenheit/Indigo Prophecy, Ezio Auditore, Connor Davenport, Edward Kenway from Assassin's Creed, Link from Zelda, Carl Johnson and Trevor from GTA, Roxas from Kingdom Hearts, a bunch of Heroes from Dota.. hmm can't think of anyone else at the moment x3


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 4, 2015)

My mayor
Franklin from GTA 5
Chop from GTA 5
STEVE
Isabelle
Idk


----------



## Beardo (Dec 4, 2015)

Orianna
Beardo
Meganium


----------



## Shawna (Dec 4, 2015)

Astrid!!!! <3

No, I didn't get this confused with my favorite Animal Crossing character.  She is literally my favorite video game character! ;u;


----------



## King Dorado (Dec 4, 2015)

dag, i've been playing ACNL for so long i've gotten off-track with other games.

maybe Master Chief.


----------



## Tao (Dec 4, 2015)

There's too many and it's so close between a lot of 'em to choose just one.

But a shortlist of favorites (in no particular order) would be:
- Taokaka (Blazblue)
- Big Boss (Metal Gear)
- Rikku (Final Fantasy X/X-2)
- Jak & Daxter
- Yoshi
- Juliet Starling (Lollipop Chainsaw)


Big Boss is so out of place there...


----------



## dudeabides (Dec 4, 2015)

Megaman... so cool.


----------



## gravyplz (Dec 4, 2015)

omg yes tomb raider fans *__*
my first tomb raider game was 2 when i was like 6  , lara is definitly one of my fav video game characters

at the moment my favorite character is bigby from wolf amoung us ^-^


----------



## demoness (Dec 4, 2015)

UmJammer Lammy's Lammy--big surprise


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 4, 2015)

- Shadow the Hedgehog
- Rosalina
- Roxas
- Master Chief
- Zelda
- Big Daddy(s) 
- Rayman


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Dec 4, 2015)

Zack Fair!

Final Fantasy Crisis Core was so sad...yet so amazing.


----------



## gravyplz (Dec 5, 2015)

yes roxas from kingdom hearts!! hes so cool!

 also leon from resident evil! hes cool


----------



## zeoli (Dec 5, 2015)

Takenaka Hanbei (Samurai Warriors)
Asriel (Undertale)
Sonic the Hedgehog

The rest are drawing a blanket.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Dec 5, 2015)

Commander Shepard from the Mass Effect series

...though it doesn't bother me that I can't be Commander Shepard anymore for Mass Effect Andromeda. Will just have someone new.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Dec 5, 2015)

Commander Shepard from the Mass Effect series

...though it doesn't bother me that I can't be Commander Shepard anymore for Mass Effect Andromeda. Will just have someone new.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 5, 2015)

From an anime video game I'd have to pick Komaeda from Super Dangan Ronpa 2. For regular video games, it would definitely be Midna from TLOZ: Twilight Princess.


----------



## Matramix (Dec 5, 2015)

I love:

- Kennen & Elise (League of Legends)
- Roxas (Kingdom Hearts 2)
- Sergeant Byrd & Bentley (Spyro The Dragon)
- Ayumi (Corpse Party)
- Lilith (Borderlands series)


----------



## Peter (Dec 5, 2015)

Midna (Twilight Princess)
Hope (FFXIII)
Ness (Earthbound)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 5, 2015)

Luigi (Mario)
Rosalina (Mario)
Lucas (Mother 3)
Claus (Mother 3)
All my AC dreamies (from... well, AC)
And there's _no way_ I like whoever's in my avatar. You'd have to be inSANS to think that. *tomato splat because that was probably the worst pun ever*


----------



## Stalfos (Dec 5, 2015)

In no specific order:

Cloud Strife (FFVII)
Ryu & Ken (Street Fighter)
Samus Aran (Metroid)
Alucard (Symphony of the Night)
Ryo Hazuki (Shenmue)

But my number one *has* to be the polar bear from Ice Climber!


----------



## Minerva (Dec 5, 2015)

I was surprised that I got really attached to Phoenix from the Ace Attorney games as well as Maya.


----------



## Deak (Dec 5, 2015)

Master Chief. 

You're welcome, World.


----------



## ThePayne22 (Dec 5, 2015)

- Sho (The World Ends With You)
- Paramedic (Dysfunctional Systems)
- Faith (Mirror's Edge)
- Wocky (Ace Attorney) [weird pick, but idk]
- Steven (Pokemon)


----------



## piichinu (Dec 5, 2015)

- Midna (Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess)
- Agitha (Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess)
- Lucina (Fire Emblem: Awakening)
- Charlotte (Fire Emblem: Fates)
- Marth (Fire Emblem)
- Yoshi (Yoshi ??)
- Fairy Queen (Legend of Zelda: Wind Waker)
- Meloetta (Pokemon) does she count as one?
- Ruby (Animal Crossing: New Leaf)


----------



## Joy (Dec 9, 2015)

Yu Narukami, Teddy and Chie from Persona 4
Lara Croft
Ellie from The Last Of Us
Lee from The Walking Dead
Crash Bandicoot
Kay Faraday, Apollo Justice, Miles Edgeworth- Ace Attorney
Zack Fair- FF Crisis Core


----------



## kelpy (Dec 9, 2015)

D; I don't play a ton of varying games so I don't have much.
Brewster (acnl)
and Midna (LoZ)


----------



## MrMurabito (Dec 9, 2015)

In AC it's Bob

but across all the games I regularly play, which is, like, two, I like the Engineer from tf2 the most because he's fun to play.


----------



## Bon Bonne (Dec 9, 2015)

tbh I'm bad at naming fave video game characters. I like a lot. but not many come to mind when I think of favorites. here are a few.

King Dedede, Wario, Plague Knight, Toriel, Tingle, Junpei


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Dec 12, 2015)

Makoto Itou from the School Days series


----------



## piske (Dec 12, 2015)

Selphie from FF8 c:


----------



## teto (Dec 12, 2015)

Mettaton from Undertale and Princess Peach from Mario.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Dec 12, 2015)

Spoiler:  Chiaki Nanami (Super Danganronpa 2)










Spoiler:  Female Protagonist (Persona 3 Porable)









Spoiler:  Chie Satonaka (Persona 4 Golden)







And my favorite, the one, the only...


Spoiler:  Commander Shepard (Mass Effect)






...Well my name kinda gives it away...


----------



## tumut (Dec 12, 2015)

Bowser
Yoshi
Owain, Gaius, and Anna
Faith Connors
The Prince and all of the cousins in Katamari games
Certain Link incarnations
Tingle
Zelda
Snorlax
Pietro, Coco, Ruby
Pascal
Bayonetta
Kumatora
Lucas
Samus Aran


----------



## Halloqueen (Dec 12, 2015)

Ike (Fire Emblem: Path of Radiance and Fire Emblem: Radiant Dawn)

The Black Knight (Fire Emblem: Path of Radiance and Fire Emblem: Radiant Dawn)

Sephiran (Fire Emblem: Path of Radiance and Fire Emblem: Radiant Dawn)

Naesala (Fire Emblem: Path of Radiance and Fire Emblem: Radiant Dawn)

Oliver (Fire Emblem: Path of Radiance and Fire Emblem: Radiant Dawn)

Ashnard (Fire Emblem: Path of Radiance)

Blaze Fielding (Streets of Rage series)

Shantae (Shantae series)

The Lich King (Warcraft 3, World of Warcraft)

Shang Tsung (Mortal Kombat series)

Lucas (Mother 3)

Kumatora (Mother 3)

Poo (EarthBound)



If I have to pick just one? Ike.


----------



## Cory (Dec 12, 2015)

temmie
riki
bowser


----------



## axo (Dec 12, 2015)

Sans, Toad <3, TeMMie, and Ib


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 13, 2015)

...Oh, and I forgot to add Mettaton and Papyrus to my list. .-.


----------

